# First Gaming PC build parts list help



## almostthere1990 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey everyone... I'm looking or some advice on parts - 

I have an idea of building it around an SSD for my drive and Corsair for the memory. 

If there's any suggestions on some parts to look into for a build in the $700-$800 US dollar range it would be very much welcome

Mind you the price range is minus the monitor/speakers, so 700-800 for the parts alone.

Don't want to cheat myself- if i have to spend more I'm willing to. I'd settle for a good, cool-running 1080p rig or something around there. 

Oh and I'm thinking WoW hehe


----------



## almostthere1990 (Feb 17, 2016)

After snooping around the recommendations area as most were waiting to suggest - I saw the 1000 intel build: 

Motherboard: Gigabyte G1 Gaming GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 LGA 1151 Intel Z170 @ $179.99

Processor: Intel Core i5-6600K Quad-Core 3.5GHz LGA 1151 @ $269.99

CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S @ $65.99

Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 GV-N970WF3OC-4GD 4GB @ $329.99

Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 2133MHz @ $93.99

Case: NZXT H440 midATX case @ $119.99

Power Supply: XFX TS Edition PRO650W 650W @ $69.99

Solid State Drive: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB @ $89.99

Hard Drive: WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200RPM @ $51.99

Subtotal: $941.92

is there anything here that's a red flag or is it good to go?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Build looks good. Should be all set.


----------



## maced (Mar 18, 2006)

Before pulling the trigger you might want to browse the builds on PCPartPicker.com to get an idea of the build and cost associated. Lot's of good ideas from all price ranges and they even have a tool that let's you know if what you have chosen isn't compatible.


----------



## davidtb (Jan 3, 2009)

Pricewatch - the internet's first price comparison website. Established 1995
Pick Parts, Build Your PC, Compare and Share - PCPartPicker

have fun, 
don't be afraid, 
spend some on yourself


----------



## TheUSMale2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi for a 1st time builder I suggest you use this site: https://pcpartpicker.com/

All your problems will be solved. :banghead:


----------



## iamsapphire (Dec 9, 2011)

Customize Mega Special II Gaming PC

Look around the site, pick and choose, and done.

I quit building computers over 5 years ago, they are cheaper to buy, than to buy the parts.

-sapphire


----------



## spelingchampeon (Dec 29, 2011)

Everything looks good. About the ONLY suggestion I would make, is go with a higher rated power supply. My system pretty much mirrors yours, except I have a 850W PS (EVGA 110-B2-0850-V1 80 Plus Bronze). 

It gives you plenty of wiggle room for future builds too. 
*
*


----------



## jmrathbun (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's what I put together last year so I could play Witcher 3 - it runs that hog without visible transitions:

OS Windows 7 Professional

CPU Intel Core i7-4790K 

FAN CM Hyper 212 EVO 

MOBO ASUS Z97 PRO LGA 1150 

GPU Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 

RAM Crucial Ballistix 8GB 

SSD Crucial MX 200 250GB 

HDD Western Digital Blue 1 TB 

CASE Corsair Carbide 200R 

PSU Corsair CX600 

ODD Samsung 24x SATA

Monitor: LG 24GM77

Keyboard: Steelseries Merc Stealth

Mouse: Steelseries GW2

Speakers: Philips SPA 2210

Microphone: Blue Yeti

Uverse Router: Motorola NVG510

Ping 23 ms

DL 12.91 Mbps

UL 0.98 Mbps 

Firestrike 1.1 score = 11,588 (graphics = 13,883; physics = 11,748; combined = 5127)


----------



## tazmo8448 (Jan 30, 2015)

Get a good case ( large mid size or full size tower)that has lots of fan power ( i chose HAF by Cooler Master no liquid cooling needed)

choose which CPU you prefer (it ain't all about Intel btw) go with the highest gHz per dollar an 8core AMD 4.2 gHz will do anything u want (save $)

good GPU (do ur homework) remember u can save a lot of $

good PSU ( i think EVGA SuperNovas are the best bang for the buck)850w again $ savings

Samsung SSD but shop around for deals

atleast 8gb of RAM (1866 if possible) again do ur homework

you'll be able if you shop separately around get a very good gaming pc for under 700 bucks that'll play anything you throw at it.


----------



## 1033ruben (Apr 6, 2013)

tazmo8448 said:


> choose which CPU you prefer (it ain't all about Intel btw) go with the highest gHz per dollar an 8core AMD 4.2 gHz will do anything u want (save $)
> 
> good GPU (do ur homework) remember u can save a lot of $
> 
> ...


i agree with *tazmo8448* 100% i just built my gaming rig in oct. of last year (2015) and i spent right around 600-700 $'s and i went with an amd 8 core cpu the fx9590 4.7 ghz base clock 5.1 ghz boost clock 16 gb 1833 of ram and i got a rose will 1200 watt gold plus certified psu for right around like 120 something got it on sale super cheap i know and it has been great for me. also i can play whatever games i want on it on maxed out settings with no problem. now the 600-700$'s was just on the mobo, ram, cpu, and psu. this wasnt including the h100 gtx AIO water cooler that u need to get for the fx 9XXX series cpu. the 2 tb samsung evo 850 ssd, and the zotac amp extreme edition 980 ti. which was an extra 1300$ give or take. oh and i cant forget my 49" lg 4k monitor so throw another 700 $ on it again give or take.


----------

